# Agadir - Morocco



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Agadir أكادير is a city in southwest Morocco, capital of the Souss-Massa-Dra region with 678,596 population for all the region.
The city is located on the shore of the Atlantic Ocean, near the foot of the Atlas Mountains, just north of the point where the Souss River flows into the ocean.

Credits: www.skyscrapercity.com www.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rabat_M6_lover (Dec 12, 2007)

thank's man 
tmazight ... i love this city also the people are sooo nice


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Agadir looks like a great place and i hope they have built it to a high standard. The entire city was wiped off the map in 1960 by a massive earthquake.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

CasaMor said:


> Agadir أكادير is a city in southwest Morocco, capital of the Souss-Massa-Dra region with 678,596 population for all the region.
> The city is located on the shore of the Atlantic Ocean, near the foot of the Atlas Mountains, just north of the point where the Souss River flows into the ocean.
> 
> Credits: www.skyscrapercity.com www.wikipedia.org


This looks nice! What does it mean?

Btw the city looks really nice. Like a proper Arabian city.



fozzy said:


> Agadir looks like a great place and i hope they have built it to a high standard. *The entire city was wiped off the map in 1960 by a massive earthquake*.


Really? Wow! :shocked:

The same thing happened to one of Pakistan's major cities, but that was back in 1935.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

traPPed said:


> This looks nice! What does it mean?
> 
> Btw the city looks really nice. Like a proper Arabian city.
> 
> ...


It means: God, The Nation and The King!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

fozzy said:


> Agadir looks like a great place and i hope they have built it to a high standard. The entire city was wiped off the map in 1960 by a massive earthquake.


Yes a big part of the city was destroyed, there were buildings over the mountain everything was destroyed! It was one of the most dangerous earthquake of history!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

agadir is so nice I love it there when I retire ( in 2030 ) I will buy a vacation home there


----------



## Rabat_M6_lover (Dec 12, 2007)

lol


> Like a proper Arabian city.


agadir is 100/100 not arabian


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Rabat_M6_lover said:


> lol
> 
> 
> agadir is 100/100 not arabian


It DOESN'T have to be Arabian. All I'm saying is that it "looks" like one. If I imagine an Arabian city, then it would look something like this city.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

agadir looks like brevard county florida


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes and the moutain like Hollywood's one lol


----------



## Rabat_M6_lover (Dec 12, 2007)

ahh ok trapped


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Lovely city!


----------



## Lenovo (Mar 23, 2008)

is this a city that has recently seem some new development? seems like there could be alot of potential here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great city! :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source: Flickr


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW DAMM !!! I LOVE THE NIGHT SHOT !!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Amazing Agadir!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Source: Flickr


Those pics are fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Absolutly!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow it looks really good! 

what's the weather like? how cold does it get?


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Deanb said:


> wow it looks really good!
> 
> what's the weather like? how cold does it get?


Winter temp is 20 C average


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I wish the winter temp was 20c where i live. In leeds its more like 4c & sometimes drops to -7c.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

beautifull city, i love it!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Agadir is very very nice kay:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes it is!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to go to Agadir next summer! I can't wait.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Amazing!!! Morocco has always been in my top 10 destinations list. And every thread I see from any Moroccan city confirms this desire to visit the country. Hopefully very soon I'll be coming over!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> Amazing!!! Morocco has always been in my top 10 destinations list. And every thread I see from any Moroccan city confirms this desire to visit the country. Hopefully very soon I'll be coming over!


Brazil is on my top destinations too! 
Sao Paulo, Rio, Brazilia...


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

edited by Taller, Better

I am sorry to have to start deleting your photos, Slaoui, but I have very patiently requested of you to start crediting, and you have ignored the request. In Cityscapes and Skylines section, you must tell us where the photographs have come from, even if you took them yourself.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

C'est des Gnawa ou Dekka Marrakchia?


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> C'est des Gnawa ou Dekka Marrakchia?


ça c'est Gnawa!
:dance:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

tstk tskt tskt ay ay ay uh uh uh


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> ça c'est Gnawa!
> :dance:


Salam alikoum al habeb, salam alikoum :banana:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Daano said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Viva Marruecos!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Vivement 2010 pour que l'autoroute soit terminée!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Je ne te le fais pas dire, quelle suplice cette nationale meurtrière chaque année je ne manque pas d'avoir un accident avec les hmars les bihimas qui doublent... mais Dieu me protége, je touche du bois !!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wa looooooooooooooool!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*The moroccan PARADISE! *

Source: SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Super! Belles photos! 
Merci


----------



## TAHIA DZ 2009 (Feb 9, 2009)

très beau et très belle photos !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daruom (Feb 7, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


:tongue2:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Ohhhh my cars lol, Thanks!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

wow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Limousine looks great ^^


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Credits to forum user Eurowinter:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wow très belles photos Muttie, Merci!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

These latest photos are excellent!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last photos are really great :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Great photos, I like the city, so tropical and so clean


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^tropical??? Its not brazil

Its nice to see the modern side of Morocco. I hope the country can maintain a nice balance btwn preserving its past and architectural heritage and developing into a more modern place. 

btw congratulations thats the nicest mcdonalds I've ever seen:lol:, and I like the amazigh script


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah but with all those palms, great beach and gold sand, it looks so tropical 

And yes, we can see that the country is very able to maintain that balance between patrimony and modernization, that's essential


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ Those buildings around the marina looks great


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I cannot see them @Muttie


----------



## Rabat with love (Mar 7, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

the mc donals in morocco are so beautiful !! and cool looking in a very unique way


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed looks so beautiful


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Source Google:


Thanks for the pics Muttie.

I like this city  Is it a hotel in the 2nd picture ?


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Tomb Raider said:


> Thanks for the pics Muttie.
> 
> I like this city  Is it a hotel in the 2nd picture ?


Yups!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Décidement Agadir c'est ma ville préférée au Maroc ! Merci pour tes photos Casamor


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, excellentes photos Casamor, thank you so much :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> www.beurfm.net


That place looks realy great, very nice


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

agdir marina



























Agadir beach 










































Golf du Soleil









Golf Les Dunes


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Très joli, merci


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

mg: very nice place!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love agadir unique city and it is growing fast I hear


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

wow agadir is great!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Daano said:


> wow agadir is great!


Each one his taste.
I don't like Agadir (too much tourists). I prefer typical and clean cities (ex. Chefchaouen or Taroudant in the South)


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Each one his taste.
> I don't like Agadir (too much tourists). I prefer typical and clean cities (ex. Chefchaouen or Taroudant in the South)


lol last summer i went to chefchaouen....... tooooooo much french tourists there lol


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Rabat with love 2 said:


> lol last summer i went to chefchaouen....... tooooooo much french tourists there lol


Thats true:lol::lol:

Nowadays, even in the deepest parts of the atlas or the Rif mountains you find at least one tourist:lol:


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

what a sight! I'm amazed!
for sure, this is a paradise city!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I decided to come on a "fun trip" to morocco,tunisia and algeria in a couple of years time :yes:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> I decided to come on a "fun trip" to morocco,tunisia and algeria in a couple of years time :yes:


Nice! You are welcome at any time! ^^


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

agadir is just beautiful


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

yep it is agadir looks amazing great place to retire too I hear


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Rabat with love 2 said:


> lol last summer i went to chefchaouen....... tooooooo much french tourists there lol


the french have never left morocco for long:lol:

I like meknes, not too touristic

but I think every great country needs a place like agadir devoted to sun, sand and surf


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

intensivecarebear said:


> the french have never left morocco for long:lol:
> 
> I like meknes, not too touristic
> 
> but I think every great country needs a place like agadir devoted to sun, sand and surf


yep you are right I agree 
it has been very long time since I have not been to agadir 
1988 was the last time I was only in grammar school agadir was nice but small town at that time


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Agadir is very beautiful!
one of my favorite in Morocco


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

CasaMor said:


> www.beurfm.net


What a nice bay. The photo invite to walk around the beach down the moon ligth. Thanks CasaMor !.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

great place for a romantic evening !! 
agadir is great


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

aaabbbccc said:


> great place for a romantic evening !!
> agadir is great


indeed:cheers:


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

flickr.com


----------



## Morockan'roll (Apr 21, 2009)

my lovely city


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful no doubt


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Very pleasant city, like Rbat


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

yep agadir is a beautiful city 
rabat too is very nice but much bigger than agadir


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amzing place!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

godd photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are very nice, great  thanks @Muttie


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

By Samba form panoramio.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

very beautiful place!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_9154 by jeffoops, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos....


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Agadir by aggadir, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Agadir by aggadir, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Agadir by aggadir, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Erg Chebbi. by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Publication Agadir Evénements 2 by Agadir Evénements, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Agadir Kasbah by bboulanger84, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Agadir center by stephanhoop, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

A #sun day like everyday #christmas #Agadir #morocco #building #Travel by derosieres, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Agadir mountain by stephanhoop, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Imazighen May Day Marchers by ronramstew, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice city, near to Las Palmas, but I don' know it :/

what I know is that the architect of the promenade is a professor here in Las Palmas, very nice, but it seems that in the poject were planed more palms


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice new photos from Agadir


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Maroko - Marrakesz, minaret meczetu Moulay Al Yazid by tomek034, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Agadir Nov 2014 - 047 by Maestro Bridge en images, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*I really wish to visit morocco one day*:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice updates from Agadir, Morocco 

btw, the first pic is Marrakesh


----------

